# Home compressor for pumping tires and air blow gun usage?



## hans2911 (Apr 12, 2019)

I am looking to purchase a small compressor at home that would be used for setting up my tubeless tires and additionally use it with a air blow gun to 'dry clean' my bike after the wash.

Does any one have any recommendations on what would be appropriate? Something oil-less and powered by electricity is a requisite.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Any compressor with a tank will work. Even a tiny 1 gallon will seat tubeless tires.

I have a pancake ingersol, but it's obnoxious loud. I would look at a quiet model.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep^ and a blow gun is also the best tool to seat tires imo.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Harbor Freight compressor is affordable and will do as you've asked.

I do not know if they sell oilless ones (Haven't checked). Also, some of their models have cast rings, not nylon (maybe all of them do?).


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I was able to find a 1 gal tank (I think) pancake compressor at home depot for $45 on clearance last year, be patient.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for the Harbor Freight compressors... at least the mid sized w/oil models. Specifically, their 2.5 HP 21 gallon model. I didn't expect a whole lot from it at that price point, but it has been going strong for years now. Might be more than you need, but I use it to run all my pneumatic tools including ratchets, nailers, saws, impacts, etc. Haven't painted with it... not my thing. The only thing I did was add a moisture filter.

Like I said, probably more than you need, but once you get a whiff of using pneumatic tools, you'll never go back (and you'll need a larger compressor).


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

When I was shopping a number of years ago I was surprised the SCFM of the Harbor Freight Models (Central Pheumatic?) was higher than some retailers such as Craftsman.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea, a modest harbor freight compressor is good enough. I'd also look into these two bits.

digital tire inflator with gauge
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07528LFCT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

presta adapter for above gauge
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X63JUO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ I got a similar digital inflator that had a schrader chuck crimped onto the hose. I cut it off and put a presta/schrader air chuck on it like you'd find on a bike floor pump. 

I prefer an inflator with a bleed valve as inflation is rather coarse and the gauge doesn't correctly read tire pressure until you stop the air flow. I find it to be easier/faster to over shoot than bleed down.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Why do you want an oilless one? Even a compressor that will stand up to light industrial use is cheap but once you start including words like 'oilless' and 'quiet' into the description, not so much. Remember that if you get one with a decent sized tank you don't need to run it all the time. Fill the tank, switch it off and there will be enough air in store to get your jobs done.


----------



## Giant (Apr 21, 2019)

What’s a good adapter for presta with air disconnects? I have a standard stand up compressor for my garage. I also have a new bike with tubeless wheels.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Why do you want an oilless one? Even a compressor that will stand up to light industrial use is cheap but once you start including words like 'oilless' and 'quiet' into the description, not so much. Remember that if you get one with a decent sized tank you don't need to run it all the time. Fill the tank, switch it off and there will be enough air in store to get your jobs done.


I'll second this. Oil-less compressors generally suck and are significantly louder than their oiled counterparts. If all you're doing is seating tires you can get 10 years out of the original oil so it's not like they are a maintenance nightmare.

I've got an 80 gallon 6hp oiled compressor at the shop that makes less noise than the 30 gallon 3hp oil-less compressor at home.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Nowadays my small cheap noisy oil-less type is OK for my application, mainly topping off car/moto/trailer tires and occasionally blowing something off... I never really use it for bike tires except if needing the flow rate for getting loose tubeless bike tires to catch air. Years ago I had a nice big oily one when I used air tools needing the high CFM (and an in-line oiler). Oil-less might be preferred for painting and other applications where oil might be bad.

I have the typical quick connect on the hose and if needing to seat loose tubeless tires I'll put the rubber tipped air blow gun on it and shoot air directly into the valve stem (with core removed). This yields a higher flow than going through the gauge or other air chucks I have. The old Silca type chuck can work well too, but they're a ***** to get off the stem when pressurized.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

hans2911 said:


> I am looking to purchase a small compressor at home that would be used for setting up my tubeless tires and additionally use it with a air blow gun to 'dry clean' my bike after the wash.
> 
> Does any one have any recommendations on what would be appropriate? Something oil-less and powered by electricity is a requisite.


Oil free compressors are AWFUL. Get yourself one that uses oil.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

twodownzero said:


> Oil free compressors are AWFUL. Get yourself one that uses oil.


Oil compressors have some advantages but if you're just using it to inflate bike tires or occasional light use a cheap oil-free one will still probably last a lifetime.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I bought one of the $100 cheap compressor from HD about 4 years ago and it started falling apart on me. Several of the valves started leaking and was not repairable.

So, I am trying this one...6 months later and I like it. I use it for other things too.
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/MAC700

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

I've had this little one for about a year now:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Califor...ric-Portable-Air-Compressor-1P1060S/300500747

It's been great for bike stuff.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How do you hook up the compressor to bike valve? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Picard said:


> How do you hook up the compressor to bike valve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


If you mean to a presta valve, I use these.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Oil compressors have some advantages but if you're just using it to inflate bike tires or occasional light use a cheap oil-free one will still probably last a lifetime.


I don't disagree, but even occasional use would drive me nuts. The oil free ones just make electricity into noise, it seems.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I mentioned earlier that I got a digital inflator off amazon. So...I went to check the pressure in my moto tires and they read 10 psi low. I corrected the pressure and rode. Later I got to wondering so checked the pressure with my old mechanical gauges, a pencil type about 25 years old and dial type I got when I got my first car back in '72. They both read 10 psi over what I had set with the digital inflator, agreeing to within 1 psi, as they always have. I haven't checked the battery or investigated further.

I use a Meiser Accugage on my mtb tires.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> I mentioned earlier that I got a digital inflator off amazon. So...I went to check the pressure in my moto tires and they read 10 psi low. I corrected the pressure and rode. Later I got to wondering so checked the pressure with my old mechanical gauges, a pencil type about 25 years old and dial type I got when I got my first car back in '72. They both read 10 psi over what I had set with the digital inflator, agreeing to within 1 psi, as they always have. I haven't checked the battery or investigated further.
> 
> I use a Meiser Accugage on my mtb tires.


I've never been comfortable with digital tire gauges. Only because, like you, when I compared them to mechanical gauges that read the same, as well as the output gauge on my compressor, digital gauges are always off. But admittedly, I've never spent the cash for a "high end" digital gauge, whatever that may be.

Speaking of compressor output gauges. I've been in the lazy habit of just setting the output to the pressure I want in my tires. I stick the hose on the tire, and let it air up until I don't hear anymore air going through. I seldom go back to check the tire's pressure after that. I've learned over time that it's within a needle width of what I was after, so I just don't bother. Anyone else that lazy?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

use a leaf blower to dry the bike


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Humpy said:


> I've had this little one for about a year now:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Califor...ric-Portable-Air-Compressor-1P1060S/300500747
> 
> It's been great for bike stuff.


I will check it out at home depot canada


----------

